# JLT - 79 Towers- which one?



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi, Can anyone recommend a tower in JLT close to the metro station? Would like to have nice landscaped grounds if possible with playground and swimming pool. Also, would prefer not be very near alot of construction sites, is this possible?

If anyone is living in one of the towers that they can recommend, that would be great!


----------



## mannyk329 (May 9, 2012)

Goldcrest 2 and Damac Lake Terrace are probably the best towers in the area. They're near the better lakes, close enough to the metro, and have all-around good construction.


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

mannyk329 said:


> Goldcrest 2 and Damac Lake Terrace are probably the best towers in the area. They're near the better lakes, close enough to the metro, and have all-around good construction.


Thank you so much, really appreciate the information!


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Is it common to have to pay for the a/c chiller fees on top of the rent? From my small research of the greens I think most rent includes the chiller fees. If we picked JLT over the Greens it would be hopefully to spend less on rent and then have advantage of metro so cost is the main consideration. 

The agent ads say a/c is included but don't seem to say chiller fees are included so is it safer to assume not? Any idea how much extra they would be for a 3 bed apartment? Thanks!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i live in marina and am sure to be corrected if wrong but my understanding is that JLT buildings do not usually include chiller fees and in fact they can run quite high in the warm months depending on your preferences and the building etc.

you do need to be careful which building/cluster you choose as they are currently converting one of the lakes into a park so construction is rife in that area.


----------



## nickyr (Feb 8, 2012)

I live in JLT near Marina metro station and it's pretty dead over this end, plus the traffic to get on to Sheikh Zayed Road is a pain in the neck during rush hour. Would definitely recommend the clusters near JLT metro, more life and much more easily driveable.


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We live in O2 residence which is a nice building with good quality fixtures and fittings. There is building going on 'round the back, opposite side to SZR' as there used to be lakes there but they are turning it into a landscaped garden.

Its approx 12 minute to Bonningtons (Irish bar) and 12 minutes to Dubai Marina metro station. 15 minutes to JLT metro. These times are door to door.

The traffic is bad from 8 - 9.5 and 5.15 to 6.30

The chiller fees (service chg and usage) are fixed price and we have paid them a year in advance 

Hope this helps


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

I lived in Green Lakes (S cluster) for a year which is very near the metro station, however as mentioned above it is at the 'dead' side of JLT and traffic is a huge pain (one of the main reasons I moved).


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> We live in O2 residence which is a nice building with good quality fixtures and fittings. There is building going on 'round the back, opposite side to SZR' as there used to be lakes there but they are turning it into a landscaped garden.
> 
> Its approx 12 minute to Bonningtons (Irish bar) and 12 minutes to Dubai Marina metro station. 15 minutes to JLT metro. These times are door to door.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply, very helpful. 

Would be grateful to know the service charge and usage price you pay and for what size apartment (we are looking for 3 bed)...if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

tootall said:


> I lived in Green Lakes (S cluster) for a year which is very near the metro station, however as mentioned above it is at the 'dead' side of JLT and traffic is a huge pain (one of the main reasons I moved).


Thanks for the information!


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

nickyr said:


> I live in JLT near Marina metro station and it's pretty dead over this end, plus the traffic to get on to Sheikh Zayed Road is a pain in the neck during rush hour. Would definitely recommend the clusters near JLT metro, more life and much more easily driveable.


Thanks for the information!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

MrsKS30 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, very helpful.
> 
> Would be grateful to know the service charge and usage price you pay and for what size apartment (we are looking for 3 bed)...if you don't mind sharing.


no problem

we paid 8514 AED for the year which included all chiller fees and charges

Our apartment is 1550 sq feet 2 Bedrooms, 3 bathroom, large lounge and 3 balconies 

Hope that helps


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> no problem
> 
> we paid 8514 AED for the year which included all chiller fees and charges
> 
> ...


Wow sounds lovely... 3 balconies!! That's a great help, thanks again.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Brav0 said:


> no problem
> 
> we paid 8514 AED for the year which included all chiller fees and charges
> 
> ...


I think you might be missing a zero on the end of that number


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

tootall said:


> I think you might be missing a zero on the end of that number


that was just the chiller fees 8514AED


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Brav0 said:


> that was just the chiller fees 8514AED


Oops! Nevermind then.


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

If we can fix the chiller fees, JLT could be a runner, hopefully it is a common enough option available!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

MrsKS30 said:


> If we can fix the chiller fees, JLT could be a runner, hopefully it is a common enough option available!


I asked the same question on this forum before we moved in and was told it was very rare to have fixed chiller fees (im still not convinced and just waiting for a bill)

Although it is down to the building itself not the landlord or tenant


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Brav0 said:


> I asked the same question on this forum before we moved in and was told it was very rare to have fixed chiller fees (im still not convinced and just waiting for a bill)
> 
> Although it is down to the building itself not the landlord or tenant


Oh right thanks, is it included in your contract that they are fixed? Have you spoken to any of your neighbours to see what their experience is? Hopefully no bill arrives!


----------



## madina (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All, I have heard a lot about bad Air Conditioning of Madina Tower. Heard it does not cool below 25 degree...have u heard the same. Has anybody faced the same problem in madina tower (jlt)...does anybody have a solution which worked well and corrected the problem for good????


----------



## madina (Jun 26, 2013)

How would you rate Madina tower??? is it really among one of the few good buildings in JLT (like shera, seef green lake etc)


----------

